# Fight: K-Mart and Nene?



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

_In their first unofficial court meeting last week as Nuggets teammates, the team's reigning macho forward and the All-Star prototype imported from New Jersey for $90 million exchanged hostilities in an ugly confrontation. 

An extra on the scene informs me Nene and Kenyon Martin, on opposite sides, had been battling for turf and respect for some time - neither is a center, thus the starting four spot is up for grabs. Meaning, they weren't about to keep their hands to themselves. The usual infuriating pushin' and shovin' ensued each time either one tried to establish inside position. Suddenly Martin reverted to brutal form of a few years ago. He spun around on Nene, recounted the eyewitness, and punched the 6-11, 260-pound Brazilian, hitting him square above one eye, opening up a gash that necessitated stitches. Teammates prevented further bloodshed. Temporarily. Nene is far too bad to the bone to let Martin get away with a sucker punch. _

[Link]


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is another source about this situation:

Martin, Nene duel in workout

"Both of them are these two Dobermans that are ready to go attack," Santos said. "With those two, it's going to be hard to get them untangled. If they weren't tangled up in practice they wouldn't be true to form."


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Not a good beginning for a franchise who could have a breakout 04-05 season.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

We'll take Nene up in the Rose City if things get too heated between the your two angry pooches.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

This Nenê quotation doesn't sound to me like he has a negative attitude towards Martin.

"I think when we come together, other teams need to think about this," Nene said of the powerful frontcourt that will include Marcus Camby.

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2446321,00.html


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> This Nenê quotation doesn't sound to me like he has a negative attitude towards Martin.
> 
> "I think when we come together, other teams need to think about this," Nene said of the powerful frontcourt that will include Marcus Camby.
> ...


Yeah, it seems that Nenê got over this already:



> MARTIN VS. NENE: Speaking at the team's media day, both participants downplayed an episode in which Kenyon Martin punched fellow power forward Nene over the left eye during a recent workout.
> 
> Martin called it "nothing."* Nene, whose eye looked fine and said he didn't need stitches, said it was "two physical players" battling and called Martin "family."*
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------

